# water breaking???



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

so i was asking questions a couple of days ago about my saneen doe, she was discharging mucus. I went in there a little while ago and it looked like she was giving birth to something. then she stood up and it went back in. so i left her alone for a bit and went back in an hour or so later and the same thing happened. it that her water bubble? can she just pop it back in like that?

thanks


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Not sure without a picture. 

 It could be a prolapsed uterus or anal prolaps. Uterine Prolaps do go back in most the time but they can stay out and sometime they have to be sewn in. Is she pregnant? If so when is she due?


----------



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

yes she is pregnant due in about two weeks???


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It sounds like it might be a Vaginal prolaps. They can be pretty easy to deal with but they can also come all the way and cause a lot of problems.
Does it come out muc or just a little?


----------



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

erm well she opens up to about 5 inches and it came out about 2 inches i think


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is bright red in color and is only coming out slightly and going back in on it's own, it is a slight prolapse, she will have to be watched closely in case it gets worse, until she kids.

If it is a clear bag in color,she is kidding. But if she has 2 weeks to go, she isn't quite ready yet and it sounds like a prolapse. Unless she is miscarrying.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'd like to add, if it's prolapse I'd try to keep her from standing on her hind legs or stretching up too far to eat. The gal my doe came from had a doe preg w/ quads and prolapse. She dropped the feeder almost to the ground (well for ND- but low for all goats) just to keep her from putting pressure on it. It did help during the last few weeks. Just food for thought.


----------



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

ok her hay in not high and she feeds from something quite low but thanks for the tip. as she is a very very big doe...i can go get a prolapse harness from my farm shop tomorrow if that will help?

after she gives birth will it repair itself???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She won't prolapse after the kids are born, but may or may not prolapse worse her next pregnancy.


----------



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks, 
what is the average age a saneen lives too???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.

With any goat, it all depends on, how they are cared for and if they are not over bred. 

I have a 10 year old, still going strong and she still has all her teeth.


----------

